# What British Labs really look like ... pics and a video



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

Following on from the Latest British Labrador topic I’d like RTF members to form their own judgement as to what actually and in reality constitutes the size and shape of a British Lab. 

My definition a British Lab is brutally simple…. a working Lab, born in Britain of British stock. I haven’t selected these pics especially, just to demonstrate a particular size or shape; they just happen to be what I can lay my hands on most easily. Absolutely typical of what you’d see on a shoot every day.


First have a peek at this wee movie; it’s enjoyable in itself and shows British labs in Britain on a British shoot day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvUY8hAbfLg&feature=fvw

The picture gallery from the 2010 Retriever Championship http://www.internationalgundogleagueretrieversociety.org.uk/igl-gallery.htm 

Then a few stills from videos of The Retriever Championships.





























Me with my “Eddie,” wife Judith with her dog “Louis”, "Eddies" brother, plus friend Pete with his “Billy” on one of our local shoots sorting out who goes where before a drive. 










My “Ross”, unfortunately epileptic but done a bit in Trials nevertheless. 










Finally my Ropehall dog “Jack”










This "blocky head, short coupled, slow and unathletic" stereotype is giving me the pip!! Honest ‘*****, do these dogs conform to what you previously thought of as “British”?

Eug


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Fine looking Labrador Retrievers there Colonel.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting. Once again "British Labs" have been exposed as "American Marketing". 

Absolutely beautiful dogs!


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Beutiful dogs no matter what side of the pond they come form.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Eug, but most of us here on RTF know what British field dogs look like. They look very much like many of our American field Labs. The key word is "field". Both in the UK and in the US those of us who own & train Labs for field work have dogs that have historically looked and performed like Labs because we value the function of the Lab. Unfortunately our cousins in the bench game (both US & UK) have abandoned placing any value on maintaining, training & testing the work of our working breed dogs. With the departure of emphasizing the function of our breed they have arrived at an extreme "look" with little if any ability or desire to work.

Thanks for the pictures. Nice dogs, BTW.......

Just for emphasis, I believe I could be standing in those pictures & if I dressed as the handlers in the pictures dressed, my dogs would not standout as different or "American".


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice looking dogs! They look really different from some friends of mine bench show "British" labs. Heck, my american field lab looks totally different next to their dogs, but he doesn't look too much different from those in the pics.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

There you go pics of Brit Labs, uploaded from Britain, can't argue against that. In fact I might even breed to that, Why are you only letting the fat ones cross the Pond, is it cause they float better  

Just wondering in Britain do y'all have defined types Show vs. Field or is it more of a grey area.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Granddaddy said:


> ..... my dogs would not standout as different or "American".


 
Mine either.
Nice video too.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Good looking dogs!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Having been over there and seeing the working dogs first hand, I would say they look a lot like our working dogs here in the states. I never understood the whole "British vs. American" look....I personally think it is just a marketing ploy here in the States.

But hey what do I know....I still want a pup from a sire over there, can't recall his name, but man did he impress me! But then again I thought all British dogs were pigadors, slow and had no desire ....happy to say that is one stereotype that is very wrong.

FOM


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Good looking dogs!


I agree!!!!! 


Hey, they look like many of the dogs I've seen at HT, and APLA tests. What's all the fuss about then.

Several extremely nice looking dogs in those photos, yet all different unto themselves.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mod note: I just merged the two threads that had replies to them....there was a third which had no replies that I deleted....

FOM


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)

This was an eye-opener for me. 

I'm going to stop calling them American and British labs and start calling them field and show (or conformation) labs. It's definitely a better description (although I'll still use "good looking lab" and "bulldog looking lab" when I want to start an argument).


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Maybe its because I have a HRCH/MH bitch straight from UK FT lines, but among most of the folks I know, the term "British dog" typically refers to dogs from FT lines imported from the UK, "English" typically means "bench line." The UK FT line dogs I am familiar with look just like the one's in Col. Blimps photos. 

This one is mine:


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

The "wee" movie was great, I would love to do that. Not only do all the dogs resemble our field bred Labs over here, but I even saw a couple Goldens that would pass here, gay tail or not. I also loved the way all the dogs just got along. You might see that hunting here with two or three dogs loose together, but never that many, and the way they just hang out and walk around with the hunters even during lunch and other off times was pastorally blissfull. 

And talk about serious honoring drills, how about four or five attentive Labs sitting side by side by side watching birds get shot out of the sky all around them and nobody breaks or goes without being sent. I'd like to see my dogs be that steady.

Wonderful video, thanks for posting.

John


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

sandyg said:


> This was an eye-opener for me.
> 
> I'm going to stop calling them American and British labs and start calling them field and show (or conformation) labs.



I agree

.


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

FOM,

Sorry for the multiple posts ... the site kept dying on me and blowing me off line. I'll tidy things up.

Eug

Now sorted.


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

Those can't be British, their teeth are too good..


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

> Those can't be British, their teeth are too good..


Certainly not from the US either ... they have good manners.

Eug


----------



## Bushmills (Sep 26, 2010)

Ah the British Labs.....good teeth, good manners, well trained as they sit together....all done without E-collar (the lazy man's way of training).
Ah the British trainers....good teeth, good manners, well dressed, good trainers.


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

Colonel Blimp said:


> Following on from the Latest British Labrador topic I’d like RTF members to form their own judgement as to what actually and in reality constitutes the size and shape of a British Lab.
> Honest ‘*****, do these dogs conform to what you previously thought of as “British”?
> 
> Eug


No. They're looks conform pretty much to what I thought well bred American field labs look like.

Any one of those dogs has the conformation that you'd see at a modern field trial or hunt test in the US today. 

Beautiful dogs by any standard.

Bit of a "sticky wicket" though........................the smooth bore shooting in that video wasn't, errr, umm, ahhh, shall we say, "first rate" what??? 

Thanks for that post Eug.................very enlightening indeed.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Colonel Blimp said:


>


Looks dang near exactly like my male who's out of FC Cody (Cosmo son) bred to a qualified Boss bitch.


----------



## ad18 (Aug 23, 2006)

Beautiful dogs to say the least, British, North American, field, show, what ever. Fantastic video. Smiled the whole time watching it. Think I'll get me a camo tie and wear it for the next hunt test.


----------



## patton1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice video, but i have a few questions:
#1 Dress..Is it standard practice to dress that way or is it a special occasion..I would hate to think that all those guys were skipping work or had job interviews after the hunt.

#2 Groups of dogs-
I noticed about 4 to 5 dogs per gunner. Does the judge pick who gets the retrieve? Is it common to have that many dogs together on a actual hunt?

#3 birds
Was this a tower hunt situation?


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting, I really enjoyed everything.
As others have stated lots of nice looking working dogs. However, your black lab Jack is just stunning, and such nice manners. I am a golden person, but if you need to unload him, I will buy him a first class ticket to my house.

Colleen


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

patton1 said:


> Nice video, but i have a few questions:
> #1 Dress..Is it standard practice to dress that way or is it a special occasion..I would hate to think that all those guys were skipping work or had job interviews after the hunt.
> 
> #2 Groups of dogs-
> ...


From my brief trip to the UK:

#1 Yes,
#2 Depends, but in a trial the judge will call a dog number. Its not uncommon to see that many dogs with a single gun (there may be another gun nearby they are also picking for). 

#3 Probably driven birds. The Brits love to drive birds off a high ridge/hill with a line of beaters to a line of guns below. The "high towering bird" is considered great sport and the sign of a good hunt/syndicate.


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

> #1 Dress..Is it standard practice to dress that way or is it a special occasion


Formal driven shooting is always a special occasion and that's not a flippant answer. We hold the tradition dearly, and make an effort to maintain the standards of previous generations in terms of friendship, inclusivity, sportsmanship, conduct and dress. So yes, it's pretty standard; there are of course other informal shoots similar to what you might call "upland" where we all look like refugees. This is me preparing to get yet another soaking on an informal day in the Welsh hills ... if you stay warm and dry that's enough.












> I noticed about 4 to 5 dogs per gunner. Does the judge pick who gets the retrieve? Is it common to have that many dogs together on a actual hunt?


The dogs are nearly all being handled by "pickers-up" who have responsibility for gathering any pricked birds in short order, rather than by the Guns. Having said that, the numbers were on the tall side. I have worked four at a time, but now "Ross" is getting on and a bit rickety in the pin department I'm down to two/three. I feel a springer coming on.

No judge is present, this is a normal family shoot, in no way competitive. The pickers-up work it out between themselves and stay in touch via radio as you heard. On the shoot where I'm chief picker-up we have four in the team with about seven dogs between us, picking 200-250 birds per day. My biggest day last season was 600 with a team of three people and five dogs; we were all a tad weary and I didn't enjoy it much.



> Was this a tower hunt situation?


No, the tower format would be unlawful in UK and has never been seen. The birds are released to the woods in midsummer as nearly full grown; shooting starts in late October or early November, and finishes on Feb1.

*labguy* posted


> the smooth bore shooting in that video wasn't, errr, umm, ahhh, shall we say, "first rate" what???


 I thought it was pretty good; the one flank Gun brought off a beautiful long range bird and the cameraman commented on it. The one he dropped even further back into the pines was a corking shot. Bear in mind you hear a lot of shots from Guns that might be out of camera, and see only those that fall in plain view. A very good shot on a high pheasant shoot could average a 2.4 : 1 ratio of shots to birds brought to hand. 

Most folks who have never seen a high bird shoot for real think an "oak tree shot" is a tall bird; experienced Guns don't even bother to raise their gun at them. 

Eug


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

At what age are dogs typically ready for that type of hunt?

Beautiful dogs. I'd love to watch them in person one day.


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

You mean that I have to wear a tie? ;-)

Nice dogs Eugene

Remember this pic?









Front shoulders on Jack remind me a lot of him.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

They are beautiful. Thanks for the video.


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

That video explains alot. We Americans don't dress that nice when we go to church. Hunting in a necktie could catch on here if we RTF'rs start it. I did enjoy the video. Nice black dog too.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Beautiful video. Certainly captured the essence of a British shoot. Lovely dogs, about my only complaint is that it would have been nice to see more retrieves. Saw lots of dogs being staunch and friendly with each other. That is very nice.


----------



## patton1 (Jan 13, 2008)

So let me get this straight...
1. Birds are brought to flight by beaters. I guess this kind of like a South Dakota driven style hunt. Are springers used by the beaters?
2. Birds that are put by beaters fly into area where shooters are located.

I think thats how I interperate the account....

Are labs ever used as beaters/ or flushers to put the birds up?

Also,

Do you guys ever hunt in the US style with dogs flushing and shooter takes shot from flush?

thank-you for sharing,


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

I was surprised in 1rst 4 photos none of dogs were not sitting! Assumed they all sat while not retrieving. Fine looking animals all.


----------



## HeavenSent (Dec 16, 2008)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Beautiful video. Certainly captured the essence of a British shoot. Lovely dogs, about my only complaint is that it would have been nice to see more retrieves. Saw lots of dogs being staunch and friendly with each other. That is very nice.



Check this one out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBBiL3ixsFY&feature=related

Love watching the dogs jump the fence!


----------



## patton1 (Jan 13, 2008)

loved that clip.... those dogs are beautiful!!!!!!!!! I would love to own any of them.


----------



## MarkinMissouri (Aug 29, 2010)

Excellent Videos. Certainly not what I thought a "British" Lab looked like. 

Thanks for educating me!


----------



## leo455 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the posting. In the video's that is what the AGC is trying to get to. It is alot of fun.

Tony Williams


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

HeavenSent said:


> Check this one out...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBBiL3ixsFY&feature=related
> 
> Love watching the dogs jump the fence!


I like that one too.

At the end, watch that lab with a bird in his mouth parade around the other lab...that lab sitting there never even so much as looked at that dog with the bird. That dog just kept looking into the bush. That's a steady dog...whewww!

We Americans brag about our dogs being steady for a mark, bumper or dead thrown duck, and some of them are. But I like the way those dogs are steady with live birds flying all around, live birds being retrieved.

Their coats look smooth and shiny...I really enjoyed that colonel!


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

> Do you guys ever hunt in the US style with dogs flushing and shooter takes shot from flush?


Yes, of course. 

Folks in the US often say of UK driven shooting "That's not real hunting". To which the reply is "No it isn't, that's why we call it something else. Your "upland" style is readily available and widely practised only we call it rough shooting". 










They aren't called English Springers for nothing you know! This is the best dog of any breed I've ever had, the late great Larford Sword, aka "Chris". he flushed more birds and rabbits than you could shake a big stick at. 

As to your other questions and those from fellow RTFers I'll put something together that describes a typical driven day from a picker-ups point of view.

Eug


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

John Robinson said:


> The "wee" movie was great, I would love to do that. Not only do all the dogs resemble our field bred Labs over here, but I even saw a couple Goldens that would pass here, gay tail or not. I also loved the way all the dogs just got along. You might see that hunting here with two or three dogs loose together, but never that many, and the way they just hang out and walk around with the hunters even during lunch and other off times was pastorally blissfull.
> 
> And talk about serious honoring drills, how about four or five attentive Labs sitting side by side by side watching birds get shot out of the sky all around them and nobody breaks or goes without being sent. I'd like to see my dogs be that steady.
> 
> ...


 
That was lovely to watch. Thank you for the lesson.


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

Ya know, I sort of like the tradition and dress they use while shooting hunting over there. 

It was not to long ago here in America folks dressed like that just to go to a baseball game...it was like going to church, a special event where you wore your best, what ever that may have been. Suits, hats, the whole shabang.

I have camoflage, and I use it some. I also use wool clothing, and prefer the more traditional look. However, the bottom line for me isn't the clothing, but the dogs, comraderie, and the joy of being outdoors.


----------



## Tim Fitzgerald (Jan 22, 2009)

That was an awesome video, makes me miss Germany. Europeans have a unique way of keeping things simple. A slow way of life, traditions of the hunt and beautiful country side....


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Sometime I'd love it if Colonel Blimp could share w/ us some videos or descriptions of European field trials. I recently was given a written description of what was involved in earning the French Trialer title, and it seemed in line w/ the British trials, but I'm not sure. Lots of honoring, and I believe most of the distances are shorter than our field trials here (more like hunt test distances) but are there multiple marks, etc? And what about blinds? Do they have obstacles to take like the fences, etc in a trial? Very curious. Thanks! Anne


----------



## justchessys (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your dogs and your way of bird hunting. I enjoyed watching the movies. Marvin Calhoun


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

What are the rules for gun ownership in the UK?

For some reason I've always had a feeling that hunting in the UK is something that is reserved for the upper class.

Here in the states hunting is enjoyed by millions no matter what your social status is. Is it like that in the UK?


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

*Laker*


> What are the rules for gun ownership in the UK?


You can own any guns you like except handguns. There are restrictions on some varieties of self loading rifle; full auto is out. I own numerous rifles and shotguns for hunting and target shooting.

The licensing system is bureaucratic but not particularly onerous. We must demonstrate secure storage arrangements at home, and make sure unauthorised people don't have access when we travel. 



> Here in the States hunting is enjoyed by millions no matter what your social status is. Is it like that in the UK?


Pretty much. Driven shooting gets a lot of publicity abroad because it's unique, but rough shooting is very popular, as is woodpigeon shooting, a sport in itself very often pursued by Joe Average as it's all free for the asking. Coastal wildfowling is also freely available. Deer stalking is a big preoccupation. There are no bag limits, no tagging, no draws, no hunting license, and five month open game seasons. Woodpigeon, rabbits, all corvids and foxes have no close season.

*windycanyon*


> I'd love it if Colonel Blimp could share w/ us some videos or descriptions of European field trials.


It's a big subject. I could do the UK stuff but not the French, German, Italian or Scandinavians who all have their own equally valid traditions. I'll maybe put something together for you guys on Trials and the shooting scene generally as the winter nights draw in.

Eug


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you Colonel Blimp. This thread has been quite enlightening.


----------



## HeavenSent (Dec 16, 2008)

I would love to know what training practices you engage in to produce such dogs!
Fantastic!


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

HeavenSent said:


> I would love to know what training practices you engage in to produce such dogs!
> Fantastic!


Me too. It's been a pleasure and an eye opener for me to see this. I am not a hunter so it's all new to me. Since having been hooked by the hunt test bug I am learning. It's obvious to me that no matter how much I work with bumpers, my dog needs experience on real birds in order to be properly trained. The system you showed would be perfect.

My husband and I were so perplexed by the different styles of labradors available that we bought a chessie instead. ;-) Any of the dogs in the videos you posted would be an asset. Thanks for going to the trouble of putting all this information together.


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

*HeaveSent* and *gardyner*

The follicaly challenged gent with the Labs and Cockers in the video is Edward Martin one of the country's leading trainers.

His videos are obtainable on line though for US formats you might need to contact him direct. Address is in this link http://www.gundogs.co.uk/videos.htm I've met Edward and know people who have spent time with him training up in Scotland where he has a couple of cottages for rent. Nice chap and very helpful.

Eug


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Colonel Blimp said:


> *windycanyon* It's a big subject. I could do the UK stuff but not the French, German, Italian or Scandinavians who all have their own equally valid traditions. I'll maybe put something together for you guys on Trials and the shooting scene generally as the winter nights draw in.
> 
> Eug


That would be wonderful. Thanks so much again! Anne


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

'Course then there is the show Lab in the UK.

look familier?


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Colonel Blimp
The follicaly challenged gent with the Labs and Cockers in the video is Edward Martin one of the country's leading trainers.
Eug[/QUOTE said:


> I have an old training video of Edwards and he seems to be on top of his game.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I can't remember the last time I wore a necktie hunting. Because I never did!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

colonel,
awesome video of beautiful hunt. reminds me of one of our alabama driven shoots. several differences noted 1) everyone had the bill of their cap facing forward. 2)orange obviously isn't required, when in uk i want that spot behind the stone fence. 3) ya'll had roll bars on at least one truck, why was nobody riding in the back to shoot off the power lines. 4) you didn't show the beaters. we couldn't show our buddies who are beaters either, they are probably violating a restraining order. 5) beatiful women never go hunting with us, they just go while we are hunting. lol

great looking dogs! thanks!
john mc


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

*Roseberry* just for you. 

The collective noun for beaters is a "scruff"; this is a group outside the keepers hut still venting last night beer gasses. 










This is a typical Saturday crew; midweek it's all grey hair. 

Below left, is my friend, neighbouring farmer, and occasional drinking buddy Brian, chief of the flag men and "stops". Next to him Roy, a flag man and Marine Commando, and Simon the chief dog man, express their delight at the recent purchase of Liverpool FC by two Yanks. 










The pretty girl below is single, taking a degree in medicine, speaks several languages, and can shoot very straight indeed. No you can't have her phone number. Picking up isn't always hard work!!














Eug


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

What a great video.. I hope you dont mind but I posted it on my FB page for all my Australian Labby friends


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

The snow in the last pic surprised me.
Do you get much snow?


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

> Do you get much snow?


Nah.










We had about six weeks worth last year with night time temps at minus 18 centigrade, about 0 deg F.

Eug


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

Well you can quit sending that stuff this way


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

colonel,
again enjoyed the thread's pictures, videos and posts. looks like FUN!
john mc


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

All very lovely and they retrieve BUT do you ever HUNT them?


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

I believe there is a difference regarding inherited working traits between UK and US "retrieving and working" labradors. How many UK working labradors would or need to retrieve a water quad (at US field trial standard)? 

Regarding looks...well I believe both would be more similar than not, as both breed for "running" and athletism. One just have to look, generally, at virtually any working (herding, pointing, racing etc) breeds body shape? Much preferred than show.


----------



## John Goode (Mar 6, 2008)

When aring "Brit" labs which side of the road do they prefer? just wondering if I can tell if my dogs have some Brit in their blood.
John


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

sandyg said:


> This was an eye-opener for me.
> 
> I'm going to stop calling them American and British labs and start calling them field and show (or conformation) labs. It's definitely a better description (although I'll still use "good looking lab" and "bulldog looking lab" when I want to start an argument).


Yeah.... I hate the American/ English---- I use Show vs Field type instead of the Amer. Eng. thing..
I love the pic of "Jack"..... Absolutely beautiful dog-THAT is a Labrador


----------



## Mallard1 (Oct 4, 2011)

How about breeding for a mixture of performance and field labs? Seems like it would make good sense.

Any thoughts on that issue?


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Mallard1 said:


> How about breeding for a mixture of performance and field labs? Seems like it would make good sense.
> 
> Any thoughts on that issue?





Mallard1 said:


> How about breeding for a mixture of performance and field labs? Seems like it would make good sense.
> 
> Any thoughts on that issue?


What is the translation/criteria of "performance" labs? Guide dogs of the visually impaired, bomb detection dogs, search and rescue, or customs dogs, ....games agility, obedience?


----------



## Mallard1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, I guess I am thinking more of obedience and agility dogs when I say "performance", although I know that is a narrow definition.

I include those areas because it has to do with well behaved dogs, trainability, and athletic ability, and there are recognized titles for them. 

Other areas of performance would apply also, I am sure.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Colonel Blimp said:


> Certainly not from the US either ... they have good manners.
> 
> Eug


Oooooo. (The truth hurts...)

Thanks for the post. 

Certainly nothing like pheasant hunting in this part of the world, so it was neat to see.

I liked the simultaneous lick the best.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Mallard1 said:


> Well, I guess I am thinking more of obedience and agility dogs when I say "performance", although I know that is a narrow definition.
> 
> I include those areas because it has to do with well behaved dogs, trainability, and athletic ability, and there are recognized titles for them.
> 
> Other areas of performance would apply also, I am sure.


Please tell me you're not including hunt tests and field trials as second choice to obedience and agility when it comes to "well behaved dogs, trainability, and athletic ability, and there are recognized titles for them"? Nothin' wrong with those venues, but say those are the criteria for performance?


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Awsome looking dogs. Too bad they were so agressively marketed in North america the way they have been, otherwise they may be more widely spread and in higher levels of field work.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Eug,

I always appreciate those great pictures and videos you post. Beautiful dogs, and lovely countryside! Thanks for your contributions, and for your thoughtful input.

Evan


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

tom said:


> 'Course then there is the show Lab in the UK.
> 
> look familier?


The split is there too. Two types of labs. My "shooting" experience over there a few years ago saw a mixture of both types of labs. Both of which performed well.


----------



## Mallard1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Socks,

No, the first criteria for a lab in my view is hunting/retrieving ability as shown to great extent in hunt tests and field trials, as well as the field.

My question was if you could help create a little less amped up dog for those that want a house dog/traveling companion say, by blending some of the quieter performance categories such as Obedience winners with hunt test and or field trial performers.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Mallard1 said:


> Socks,
> 
> No, the first criteria for a lab in my view is hunting/retrieving ability as shown to great extent in hunt tests and field trials, as well as the field.
> 
> My question was if you could help create a little less amped up dog for those that want a house dog/traveling companion say, by blending some of the quieter performance categories such as Obedience winners with hunt test and or field trial performers.


Gotcha. And I agree to a certain point. My dog has a what I call a great on/off switch. Great in the house and lights it up in the field, but he's not a firebreather and I wouldn't want one of those. Nothin' against them, it's just not the dog for me. He's got FT lines a bit back and some MH's and HRCH's closer.

My limited understanding is that there are quality breedings out there that aren't firebreathers, just gotta look. Thankfully I don't have to worry about that because I've got my boy.


----------

